# Not So Sure anymore!



## Kci1081 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi. I'm new to this. I'm going on 11 years in my relationship and 7 of it being married. No kids together only me with 1 son 17. I am lost as to what is going on. I can tell we both have changed more so myself. I feel I'm growing but not together.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

We need details and specifics in order to address anything specific and be useful at all.


----------

